# Boat Landings on red near fargo



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

In the game and fish red river fishing guide they list only 1 boat ramp on the red river for fargo and moorhead. Does anyone know of any other ramps?


----------



## tattooedreefer (Apr 4, 2009)

there is one at the 52nd ave by the convet...iwen park i think2 at the dike andone at the johnson park north moorhead


----------



## fargoben67 (Jun 26, 2009)

in town there is one on 52nd ave s and there is one in the park a little north of the beat plant in moorhead. im sure there is more i just dont know of them. my friend has a boat and we usually go north of town.


----------

